# Please Contact your network administrator or ISP



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi -

Windows XP.

3 computer network, accessing internet through a linksys router.

all three computers on the network, and all can see each other.

two of the computers can access the internet perfectly.

The newest computer has win XP, and as of a few hours ago stopped being able to access the internet. 

I tried everything i can think of - including multiple re-boots, norton utilities, virus scan, disable zone-alarm.

the computer has always detected proxy settings automatically.

I tried to repair the connection - which failed. it could not renew the IP address. The system then told me to contact my network administrator. Gee, that be great, if i had a network administrator.

THe LAN card works fine for other functions, like accessing other computers on the network.

a little more background. i bought a new PDA (toshiba) this week, which i've had on and off success connecting to the computer using USB. For the most part, it worked fine until today. I uninstalled the linking software earlier today when this problem started.

I also upgraded to Outook XP with the PDA.

I tried using a restore point from a week ago, but WinXP says there were no changes to the system (even though i added the Toshiba PDA and software).

Finally, at the time the internet connection stopped working on this computer, the CD-RW drive (drive E) refused to stay closed. It keeps opening and closing during a reboot, then stays open. When i close it, it just re-opens. It doesn't seem to matter if there is a disk in the drive or not, but it takes longer to re-open when a disk is present.

I think my computer is possessed, but like i said, i ran a virus scan (norton anti-virus, with definitions less than 1 week old) and i can't get online to use a different service.

Nothing appears wrong in the device manager.

I think my next idea is to crack the case open and peek inside and check all cables, but I have to be very careful doing so because the CD drive door will be open.

Any ideas out there?

Tom


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

have you tried uninstall the cd-rom driver and re-install, and about the LAN have you tried to configure it maually?


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Mad-martin -

what should i set the LAN card IP address to? will this affect accessing the router?

also, the CD-RW driver came pre-installed. will WinXP automatically detect the drive and reinstall the driver or do i need to download a driver or find the disk?

Also, I'm calling Dell right now.

Tom


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

try as IP address 192.168.0.10
and remove the cd-rom player from the device manager, windows will come up with a pop-up that it found new hardware (might have to reboot for that) re-install and let us know if this helped you out


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Mad-Martin -

well, 52 minute phone call to dell got me a new CD-RW drive. it should be here next week.

For the internet connection, he suggested doing a WinXP repair, which means i had to find the CD and run the repair, which is still going on. it says 19 minutes left.

I'll keep you posted.

Tom


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

I almost forgot ...

reinstalling the drivers didn't help.

manually configuring the IP address didn't help.

But thanks for the effort.

16 minutes left in the repair (which is a glorified re-installation of WinXP).

Dell said as a last resort - reformat and reinstall. Ouch.

Tom


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

at least it was worth a try
I have to say im not to familiar with router, but assume that the router assigns an IP to the pc, normally that will be in the 192.168.0.* range.
Maybe someone will read this who is more familiar with routers who can help out


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Boy am i stupid. Really stupid. I forgot to try one thing. 

I just unplugged the router and plugged it back in. Bingo, back online. I should have tried that 2 hours ago.

But the CD drawer is still open. Hmmm. i guess the router doesn't control the CD drive  

Tom


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

Glad to hear that it works again, now all you have to do is wait for the new cd-romdrive


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Thanks. No big hurry on the CD-RW drive - i don't use it that often. I still have the DVD drive if i need to run a cd (MS Streets and Trips, usually)

I'm probably asking for trouble, but i just bought a 5 port USB 2.0 PCI card that i'll install later tonight. I have 4 USB devices and only two USB ports on the back and i don't like the USB ports on the front - i hate having wires everywhere.

Tom


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

> _Originally posted by mad-martin:_
> *
> I have to say im not to familiar with router, but assume that the router assigns an IP to the pc, normally that will be in the 192.168.0.* range.
> *


You may want to note for the future that the Linksys routers use the 192.168.1.* range for IP's.


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

thanks wedor
I will try to remember


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

For future reference...if you have problems with any of the USB devices after you install the USB expansion card, look to your computer's power supply as the probable bottleneck.

The USB devices have to get power somewhere and if not through a powered hub, their own power cords or batteries, they will be drawing from the computer's PS. Don't worry, if it's not up to the task you'll find out soon enough.

I've read that Dell uses proprietary power supply units that you can't get anywhere but from Dell. I don't know if that's true (people do like to bash Dell almost as much as they like to bash Microsoft and they prefer rumors over facts every time  ) but you might want to research that if you find you need a replacement.


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Miz -

Thanks for the info on USB devices. I'm in really good shape on that subject. I use a mouse - not too big of a deal, and a scanner, printer and Pocket PC, all of which have their own power supplies.

Anyway, the card installation went according to plan and everything seems to be working (except the CD-RW, which was a different problem altogether).

Maybe someday I'll even get a USB 2.0 device to test out the greater speed.

Tom

PS - and my computer is a dell - i hope i never have to replace a power supply.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

There is a pinout difference for the ATX power on some Dells, you could conceivably dismantle the plug and move the wires if need be.


----------

